

EncodeBox: automatic video conversion for DropBox - senko
http://en.co.de/box/

======
senko
Half a year ago I built Encode as a part of November Startup Sprint (that many
of HNers participated in). Since then, based on a feedback I got, I tried to
increase the "convenience value" (ie. why would you pay for it instead of
using a free tool such as Handbrake).

Several people mentioned DropBox integration, so here it is. You just share a
folder with Encode, and any video file copied to it will be converted.

So far feedback from friends has been very positive, but you know what friends
are like - so I would welcome harsh, constructive criticism :-)

